# What is the oldest orthography?



## rushalaim

There is the text in Septuagint Exodus 12.10, 46 
καὶ ὀστοῦν οὐ συντρί*ψε*τε ἀπ᾿ αὐτοῦ 

There is the quotation of that text in the Gospel of John 19.36 
ὀστοῦν οὐ συντρι*βήσε*ται αὐτοῦ 

What text's orthography is the oldest?


----------



## Perseas

Hi,
I don't know which is older, but in case you're interested:
"συντρί*ψε*τε" means "you will smash" (pl.)
"συντρι*βήσε*ται" means "it will be smashed".


----------



## Acestor

The forms themselves are contemporary, i.e. you will find both forms in both the Septuagint and the New Testament. For example, you will find συντριβήσεται in the Psalms in the same context. However, as Perseas points out, they are two different forms, active and passive respectively.


----------



## sotos

The two forms are probably taken from different manuscripts. You have to look up in the academic bibliography to find which is from which.


----------



## Acestor

You haven’t read the question carefully, Sotos. The first quotation comes from the Septuagint, of the 3rd-2nd century BCE. The second comes from the Gospel of John, of about AD 100. However, both forms belong to Koine Greek.


----------



## rushalaim

sotos said:


> The two forms are probably taken from different manuscripts. You have to look up in the academic bibliography to find which is from which.


The earliest full manuscript is the Codex Vaticanus what writes: 
(Exodus 12.10) ΚΑΙΟCΤΟΥΝΟΥ*CΥΝΤΡΙΨΕΤΑΙ*ΑΠΑΥΤΟΥ 
(John 19.36) ΟCΤΟΥΝΟΥ*CΥΝΤΡΙΒΗCΕΤΑΙ*ΑΥTΟΥ


----------



## Acestor

I guess the two important elements here are (1) which version of the scriptures the author of the Gospel of John was familiar with and (2) whether the author of the Gospel of John aimed at quoting it verbatim.


----------



## sotos

rushalaim said:


> The earliest full manuscript is the Codex Vaticanus what writes:
> (Exodus 12.10) ΚΑΙΟCΤΟΥΝΟΥ*CΥΝΤΡΙΨΕΤΑΙ*ΑΠΑΥΤΟΥ
> (John 19.36) ΟCΤΟΥΝΟΥ*CΥΝΤΡΙΒΗCΕΤΑΙ*ΑΥTΟΥ



Other, later, manuscripts with different orthography, may be copies of equally old originals, that have been lost.


----------

